# Audi's 25-Year Reunion: quattro Meeting in Ingolstadt



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The famous five-cylinder turbo growl was the sound of the weekend in and around Ingolstadt when hundreds of quattro Audis gathered for the biggest quattro meeting in the world. Supposedly as many as 450 cars arrived from Germany and neighboring countries to be admired by Audi fanatics. The most represented model in the meeting was naturally the original ur-quattro, but the best eye candy, however, definitely were the dozens of uber limited Sport quattros. By the number of examples at the meeting, you could’ve thought it’s not so rare after all!
* Full Story *


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Audi's 25-Year Reunion: quattro Meeting in Ingolstadt ([email protected])*

I still can't get sunvisor clips for my 83 quattro.
That is all.....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi's 25-Year Reunion: quattro Meeting in Ingolstadt (Fusilier)*

Haha. Did you try a parts yard?


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Audi's 25-Year Reunion: quattro Meeting in Ingolstadt ([email protected])*

Of course I have








I wouldn't bring it up, but it hammers home a point about these cars and the lack of parts. Infuriating how they are there when there is very little support from Audi in this department. It is IMPOSSSIBLE to restore a quattro because most parts are not available anymore. Look at something simple like Bumper buttons for the US cars. Ever notice how many cars are driving around with 4 holes in the bumper cover? Front suspension bushings on 1983 cars. Certain manifolds, Hoses, Seats, Interior trim pieces, Windshield wiper motors, Door HANDLES!, Door window motors, Sunroof track assemblies, Radiator Shroud, Oil Cooler Shroud, 
Do I need to go on?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi's 25-Year Reunion: quattro Meeting in Ingolstadt (Fusilier)*

Nope. Good point.


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

Yea,
Audi likes to show up for the meets and bring out their special cars, but like you said, try to get parts.
I remember trying to get trim pieces for my coupe back in 96 when the car was only 6 years old. The pieces were NLA.
Some parts I can only get out of England. I can just imagine trying to get parts for anything older. 
Interesting though, I can still get parts for my 1973 914 Porsche from the dealer.
Greg W.


----------



## 1point8tiny (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: (90quattrocoupe)*

Why can't they make the hood close any better on that #8 car???


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (1point8tiny)*

I'm going to work on a feature for the site about classic Audi parts. Look for it sometime this fall.


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (1point8tiny)*









Good eyes.
I saw that too. The A2 grill I have has slots cut in the face of the deck above the 3rd rib from the outside. That is undoubtedly there to run a strap to brace the top light in a 3 light setup without having to screw up hood arrangement. Now, most of the pictures I have seen have the straps going across the top of the grill and fastening to the aluminum top crossmember. I believe this is done so that the lights can be installed and removed quickly without having to reach under or around the grill which seems like an incredibly ackward arrangement. The holes align perfectly with the bottom of the aluminum crossbrace so its a more natural fit but a bit ackward to remove and install the lights. hence thats why none of the cars seem to use that built in slot for its intended purpose. Instead they strap over the top of the grill. The grill have a definate lip on it which is tightly covered by the hood if its fitting right and the straps would be in the way for such a setup. So, this is a very extreme example of the hood not closing when the straps are installed. This car is the only one I've seen with notches in the hood for the straps which is really ugly and should be fixed. The others typically fit but it looks a little funny. Luckily the hood pins are easily adjustable to let the hood ride higher.


----------

